# T.M. Tires On-Road Edition



## darnold (Sep 25, 2001)

The oval guys have been rocking for some time, so let's here it for the on-road guys.
1. Anyone and everyone that has ever used T.M. tires in on-road racing let us know what your experiences have been. Tony loves new ideas...

2. Tell us about your club/regional/national level racing experiences, how did you do, what do you think of the tires?

3. Everyone is welcome, even if they use other tires, let us know why (we can all play nice)?

Other T.M. On-Road Team Drivers such as James Arnold and Kevin Kane will be on to answer any questions, and the man himself (Tony M.) will also chime in so fire away.


----------



## SteveDunn1 (Dec 30, 2005)

I would like to run the 1/12 tires but he needs to increase the wheel size like CRC and BSR has done. This is important in 1/12. I think if he can get a few regional people to run his tires they will sell......I race at Ft. Wayne and Cincy 1/12 on-road

Steve Dunn


----------



## darnold (Sep 25, 2001)

Hey Steve, how are things going? What tires do you currently use?


----------



## darnold (Sep 25, 2001)

What do people think a slightly softer rear wheel would do and what color would be good to use if Tony makes bigger rims for both 12th and T.C.?


----------



## SteveDunn1 (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm running CRC's. Usually Magenta rear and Purple Front. Sometimes White rears and Magenta Fronts.I run stock so I don't think a softer rear will help. Mod is probably a different story.
I'm not sure if we can talk about tires as softer or harder anymore. Tire companies are putting different amounts of rubber in the tires than what they use too.


----------



## jarnold (Apr 13, 2007)

SteveDunn1 said:


> I'm running CRC's. Usually Magenta rear and Purple Front. Sometimes White rears and Magenta Fronts.I run stock so I don't think a softer rear will help. Mod is probably a different story.
> I'm not sure if we can talk about tires as softer or harder anymore. Tire companies are putting different amounts of rubber in the tires than what they use too.


 i think dave was talking about the rim, not the tire. tm rims are some of the stiffest and strongest in the industry. i have never broken or cracked a wheel .i thank tony is going to make a bigger rim tire,tm,s current rim is already bigger than the standard jaco and the standard parma rim.


----------



## darnold (Sep 25, 2001)

Yep, you hit it on the head James(?). Tony may be looking towards creating a new "MAXED OUT" rim size like CRC and Parma are doing. Many racers are finding/saying that these new bigger rims act like a 2 stage wrap from Jaco, T.M.'s rims (wheels) as James pointed out were already bigger than standard but not as big as the IFMAR/ROAR rules allow. The thought on a slightly "softer" wheel is that it would flex a little more than Tony's standard wheels which are very stiff and this extra flexing should allow the rear tires (regardless of the compound) to grip a little more and make the car a little more balanced. What are some opinions on this?


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Ran TM purple fronts and gray rears all last winter (full size) without a problem with any chunking. One guy said he hated me for this when he kept running CRC pro cuts and chunking tires every week. It's not like I didn't hit my fair share of pipes and disks either so these are good tires. Surprisingly I never had a problem with chunking until the last few weeks when the tires got small?  I'll definitly be getting another set for next winter though. Gotta check with Tony and see if I can just get donuts and put those used wheels back to work. Great product!


----------



## number_0 (Feb 17, 2003)

tm tires I have seem some things about them but I have never run them becouse around here no one sells them I would love to find a replacement for jacos on my 1/12th but around here thats all I can find


----------



## jarnold (Apr 13, 2007)

you can call and order direct from TM. the number you can get from the web site www.tm-rc-racingcomponents.com


----------



## darnold (Sep 25, 2001)

Thanks James, I've been suffering from a tooth ache since late Saturday night and I have to have emergency surgurey within the week.
Number0 - James is right as usual. Maybe Tony can put a Distribution Outlet List on his website, or better yet on this thread so that people can see where they can buy them at a place near them, of course if there isn't a place near them then they can simply buy them off of Tony's website.


----------



## darnold (Sep 25, 2001)

BTW, the new foam worked very well Saturday at Josh's track. 35 rears and 40 fronts or Magenta rears and 35 fronts of the new stuff worked nicely. The new stuff is smooth like exotic foam (White, Gray, Black, Blue) but the traction last throughout the run like the natural rubber compounds do(Pink, Magenta, Purple), and wear is close to the natural rubber compounds.


----------



## Matt Bayless (Feb 15, 2004)

For my 1/12th car I am running black fronts and half pink/magenta rears . sometimes just magenta rears .

Matt Bayless
T.M tires
Team Tekin
Team Ohp
Leading Edge
Bandit


----------



## darnold (Sep 25, 2001)

Matt have you tried a gray front tire? If so how did it work? Also, what have you found to be the difference between the 1/2 p/m rear tire and a full magenta or pink rear? Thanks for posting.


----------



## darnold (Sep 25, 2001)

What color rims do you guys think would appeal the most to the public (any and all comments are welcome)? Is white the new "hot/in" color for a wheel or is it something else that Tony should be considering?


----------



## KE4PJO (Feb 9, 2005)

darnold said:


> What do people think a slightly softer rear wheel would do and what color would be good to use if Tony makes bigger rims for both 12th and T.C.?


You don't want to soften the wheels any, that would only make them flexable, and inconsistant. Like going from a 3.5 mm chassis to a 2.5 mm chassis.
As far as color goes, white works best. Over the years I've found that white is more durable, back and other colors for some reason make the "plastic" more brittle. As a matter of fact, the only T.M. wheels I've ever broken, where black.

Darryl


----------



## darnold (Sep 25, 2001)

KE4- Thanks for the insights, I would also like to see a white wheel instead of the black or gray, do you think the wheel should have a different design "look" vs. the Mach 2? Would love to hear from anyone and everyone, anything that they think should be different, or any experiences (positive or negative) just let us know, Tony is reading I'm sure.


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

My favorite 12th scale wheel was the old TM wheels that the cap (Disk) snapped into.
I always thought that made the best looking cars.
I'd buy those again if they came with todays compounds.
That was before the Touring Car days.

Doorman


----------



## KE4PJO (Feb 9, 2005)

I still have some of those, but they are 2 hole, don't fit today's hubs.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

I kind of like the black wheels myself (for the "stealth" look) but wish the caps would work with them.


----------



## darnold (Sep 25, 2001)

Does anyone have any comments on how T.M.'s compounds compare characteristic wise with other manufactuer's compounds? ie. grip more or less, smoother, wear longer or less. Has anyone tried a T.M. Gray front tire, if so what was it like?


----------



## KE4PJO (Feb 9, 2005)

Figured I'd give it a bump, before it got lost.


----------



## darnold (Sep 25, 2001)

Thanks KE4, about to start another class in my doctorate program so things have been a little hectic.

Summers are typically a little slow for electric on-road but I'm hoping that we will get more tid-bits and input from people regarding what they would like to see new and/or improved with T.M.'s 12th/TC wheels and tires. Most people seem to be very positive regarding the consistency and performance of T.M.'s tires, just ask the oval guys, but in on-road we (T.M.) seem to be somewhat of an unknown so we're out to change that. 

Although T.M. has TQ'd and won some Regionals last year in 12th mod and I think 19t Tony is listening to hear newer, more innovative ideas that racers may like to see in his product line-up, so let's hear it, anything racers OR hobby shops/distributors may have to say that they think will improve T.M.'s already excellent products (even if it's negative experiences) will be gladly received.


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

I think i will give the G3 compound a go on my mx2. Just have to let Matt B know to order them. I would like to see some mixed compounds for the front like a Purple with/Black ring or double black ring.

I've tried the White CRC Pro-Cuts and I have chunked them pretty fast. The would have been great if they had firmer compound on the outer ring.


----------



## darnold (Sep 25, 2001)

Trailranger- Please let us know how things go and what you think of T.M. Tires.


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

I used to run Purple fronts with an orange outer ring that seemed to do well. Since I haven't found those locally anymore just moved on to truing the tire and sanding a quarter round to the outside. Then with a popcycle stick I apply a drop at-a-time of super thin CA to the Quarter round. 

The superthin CA seeps into the pores and when it is dried, I use some 320 sandpaper to smooth off any bumps. After a few heats, the CA will have a polished clear look and not be cracked any broken as with thick CA.

I would suppose Black/ Double Black, Blue and Double Blue compounds would save me in prep time and chunks


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

I would like to see your three plaid colors in 1/12 front tires, and PINK rears with blue outer rings and magentas with double black outer ring.

I really think you should market "designer shoes" looking good on the track requires color cordination.


----------



## KRITER (May 21, 2002)

What compounds would you use on a tight turn low bite carpet track for 1/12 onroad. I run TM's in 1/10 oval, now that cap season is up and running I am looking forward to 1/12 onroad. I personally like the black/gray wheel color. Do the turbo caps work on the new Mach 2 1/12 wheel? Thanks, KRITER


----------



## darnold (Sep 25, 2001)

Kriter- On low bite tracks in 12th onroad try magenta rear and magenta fronts (carpet), if you are running asphalt try pink rears and purple or cyan fronts. I don't think the grey/black mach 2 rims that we normally use work with the turbo caps, maybe Tony can get on and let us know. I'm looking forward to the new stuff personaly.....


----------



## darnold (Sep 25, 2001)

Great news! It looks like T.M. is going to bring out a new over sized T.C. wheel, and a new 12th wheel is being looked at (over sized), also T.M. will be offering white wheels this year.


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

That is great about the oversized rims, make sure you have the caps too.

From what I have seen at my track the half magenta / half pinks do well for wear and traction.


----------



## darnold (Sep 25, 2001)

Almost testing time as indoor season is coming...will be racing soon, oh yeah!


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!! (Mar 12, 2005)

Hey Tony & Steve!!!! Bring back the milk caps!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I loved those snap in dots!!!!I will make sure to pick up some of your 12th stuff this year!


----------



## darnold (Sep 25, 2001)

Here is a link showing the new rims for T.M. Tires (and a Tekin R1 and Redline motor). The rims are really stiff on the outside edge for the fronts and have been this way for a couple of years. 

The rears are a little softer on the outside edge to compliment the fronts but the they are still quite stiff on the outside edge. T.M. Tires were oversized from the norm already but not quite as big as the newer over sized rims which offers a little more foam that can be used for club racing. The over sized rims are still forth coming, especially for T.C. but 12th's will probably follow.

http://rc50.com/modules/coppermine/albums/halloween2007/PICT5921.JPG


----------

